
NET Framework Monthly Rollups Explained - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/10/11/net-framework-monthly-rollups-explained/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is confusing as heck, and still a poor solution to just... providing
individual updates and allowing administrators to decide what is safe to
deploy.

Since moving to Windows 10, and therefore cumulative updates, it's been a
constant hassle to fight between broken, badly released updates, non-security
bugs that break our workflow (one cumulative recently broke printing multiple
documents in succession...) being combined with non-trivial security fixes.
It's a weekly struggle to decide what to deploy and when. And when things stop
working, and the problem is a Windows update, your choice is to open up your
network to major vulnerabilities for the foreseeable future by holding
cumulative updates, or just... not operate your business until it's fixed.

Microsoft has made a fatal flaw in their understanding of enterprise needs,
and their poor update release history over the last two months especially has
highlighted how badly Microsoft needs to immediately reverse course. However,
Microsoft has outright refused to comment on issues for enterprises caused by
cumulatives, in an apparent "we'll stick our head in the sand until people
stop complaining about it" strategy.

